# Need help in hedgehog's diet



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi. I got 3 hedgehog, Sony, FLuffy and Oreo. I've been feeding dog food for them but i just changed their diet to cat food last few days. What other food can i feed them other than cat food/dog food? Can i feed the live mealworm to them as their treat? What else do they eat? thanks!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Erm, you should probably read these two threads:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=42

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

To get a better idea of what to feed them 

Yes you can feed mealies as a treat but too much makes them tubby and might lead to fatty liver issues in the future.

As far as food I know they can eat are carrots, peas, broccoli, apples and pears. There's a lot more they can eat but stay away from spicy, citrus,grape and garlic/onion type food


----------



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just fed 3 hedgehogs apples. Two of them love it but Fluffy just wont eat it. I cut the apple to small pieces and mix it with the cat food. The next day i woke up, i found the apple left untouched. =( Im trying to feed carrot to my hedgehog. Im wondering if its a cooked carrot or just raw 1? THx


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Most people feed cooked unseasoned carrots.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It works out better a lot of times if you put the treats in another dish that way if they don't eat them with in a certain amount of time they can be thrown out, 24 hours is too long cause fresh treats can spoil. Plus if they choose not to eat the treat they may not eat much of the food either if its mingled in together. My only intention in saying this is to be helpful


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Live mealworms are a good treat. Also, cooked sweet potato or squash. Those are a big hit with my hedgies.


----------



## Spencer13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks alot for the info ! Fluffy now eats cooked chicken and she seems to like it ! Will try some other treat for her too !


----------

